# Jacks hunt club needs members



## hunter44a (Sep 12, 2005)

*Carroll,Heard,Warren,Monroe,and Laurens club*

We need a few members. Have tracts all around the state. Counties are Carroll, Heard, Warren, Monroe, and Emanuel.Deer, turkey, and hogs. Contact Jack @ 770-836-0740


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hunter44a (Jun 25, 2006)

Memberships still available!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 26, 2006)

*How much*

are the dues, per member


----------



## HuntinMan (Jun 26, 2006)

Details we need details. Cost rules etc.


----------



## hunter44a (Jun 28, 2006)

Details?? Well here you go.
1. Dues are $500 per member. This is a family membership that includes your spouse and any children still in school.
2. No alcohol on club property.
3. Obey all rules and game laws.
4. You are allowed ONE flagged area.
5. Some tracts are 8pts or better.
6. You must do 2 work days or pay a fee/fine.
7. We have pin in or sign in boards on most tracts.
8. Most tracts have a camping area. 2 tracts have power. One in Warren the other in Heard.
If you need more details, maps, etc., Please call Jack at 770-836-0740 or me at 770-361-5060   Thanks,  Andy


----------



## Hintz (Jun 28, 2006)

if you dont mind me asking where in laurens county was it


----------



## hunter44a (Jun 29, 2006)

One tract was near East Dublin. The other was South of 20 close to 441.   Andy


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## DartonHunter101 (Jul 14, 2006)

how many total members and total acres? Thanks


----------



## SBG (Jul 15, 2006)

Andy Baginski said:
			
		

> Another thing I almost forgot. We gave up our Laurens tracts due to local poachers and trespassers.



Yep...parts of Laurens is bad about that.

ttt


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 16, 2006)

3550 acres,  membership is between 75 and 100  most of which rarely hunt.


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Farm (Jul 26, 2006)

Great club joined early spring, everyone I've met and ran into great people.  Lots of good land to hunt.


----------



## Dawgs (Jul 28, 2006)

Are there still openings?
How many members total?
How many usually hunt each area?


----------



## Dawgs (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually I'm only interested in Carroll and Heard Co.  How many acres in each and how many typically hunt those areas?  Thanks!


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 1, 2006)

Dawg, We have 2 tracts in Carroll 550ac and 350ac. 3 tracts in Heard 600+ac, 200ac and 124ac. The 550ac Carroll and 600ac Heard tracts receive the most pressure. 
The most I've ever seen was about 15 hunters a tract, but most of the time its about 5. Yes memberships are still available.  Andy


----------



## Dawgs (Aug 4, 2006)

Would it be possible to look at the tracts in Heard and Carroll tomorrow (8/5/06)?


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 10, 2006)

Dawgs, Sorry my computer crashed. I did not get your reply. Jack lives in Carrollton. Perhaps you could give him a call and he'll loan you a key and maps. Call him at 770-836-0740          Andy


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 10, 2006)

How many tracts in Monroe County?


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Fatboy, Its 2 tracts totalling over 400ac.  
PS. Its less than 1 month away. Time to join before its too late. Good luck this season bro.  Andy


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## jimmy_mac (Aug 28, 2006)

Where exactly are these two counties?


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 1, 2006)

Jimmy mac, We have tracts in Warren, Monroe, Carroll, Heard, and Emanuel counties. Which county are you asking about?  Andy


----------

